# My programs won't change their language



## n0ct1s_tgz (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi! I have installed FreeBSD on my virtual machine to try it out, and I have a problem with programs that I use on Xfce.
First of all, I have specified the LANG and CHARSET on ~/.xinitrc; ~/.login_conf; /etc/profile; ~/.profile; and also, specified the keyboard layout on /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/keyboard-es.conf.
Then, the entire Xfce desktop it's in my language. But, when I install and run firefox, it's in English.
I wonder if somebody can help me. THANKS! 

PD: Sorry for my bad English, I'm from Spain


----------



## aragats (Oct 29, 2018)

You should install www/firefox-i18n (or www/firefox-esr-i18n ― depending on your installed firefox version).


----------



## n0ct1s_tgz (Oct 31, 2018)

aragats said:


> You should install www/firefox-i18n (or www/firefox-esr-i18n ― depending on your installed firefox version).


I installed that packages. But I already solved the problem, sorry. How do I delete this post?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2018)

n0ct1s_tgz said:


> But I already solved the problem, sorry.


Perhaps you should post the solution?


n0ct1s_tgz said:


> How do I delete this post?


The whole point of a forum is to _share_ problems and their solutions.


----------



## n0ct1s_tgz (Nov 22, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Perhaps you should post the solution?
> 
> The whole point of a forum is to _share_ problems and their solutions.


The solution that worked for me it's on another thread, and I will give you the link of it.
THREAD


----------

